# Rod recs for vs100



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I build all of the rods I use - and the ones I hand my anglers so I have no idea at all about current brands - except to say I'd be starting with a blank that's 7' 6" long (for wading - for a skiff I'd only want a 7' blank) and I'd want it rated for 8 to 17lb line... 

I'd be looking for a shop that has a good selection of rods and ask in advance if it was okay to bring the reel and actually mount it on a rod or two to see what felt the best in hand...

Hope this helps..... "Be a hero....take a kid fishing"


----------



## couillon (Feb 5, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> I build all of the rods I use - and the ones I hand my anglers so I have no idea at all about current brands - except to say I'd be starting with a blank that's 7' 6" long (for wading - for a skiff I'd only want a 7' blank) and I'd want it rated for 8 to 17lb line...
> 
> I'd be looking for a shop that has a good selection of rods and ask in advance if it was okay to bring the reel and actually mount it on a rod or two to see what felt the best in hand...
> 
> Hope this helps..... "Be a hero....take a kid fishing"


Thanks. I do plan on testing the reel on the rod in store once I get it back from being serviced. Hope to get it back in a few weeks. Just looking for suggestions as I window shop in the meantime.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

lemaymiami said:


> I build all of the rods I use - and the ones I hand my anglers so I have no idea at all about current brands - except to say I'd be starting with a blank that's 7' 6" long (for wading - for a skiff I'd only want a 7' blank) and I'd want it rated for 8 to 17lb line...
> 
> I'd be looking for a shop that has a good selection of rods and ask in advance if it was okay to bring the reel and actually mount it on a rod or two to see what felt the best in hand...
> 
> Hope this helps..... "Be a hero....take a kid fishing"


This. I to build my own and agree. 
My personal top water rod is built on a CFX (Cajun rods) 7’6” Med/Fast with a 17lb line rating. It’ll chunk a spook a country mile, and walk the dog better than Ceaser Milan. 
I think a comparable pre built rod from Cajun would be in the Alted series, but I’d have to refer to their site to be certain.


----------



## couillon (Feb 5, 2021)

MikeCockman said:


> This. I to build my own and agree.
> My personal top water rod is built on a CFX (Cajun rods) 7’6” Med/Fast with a 17lb line rating. It’ll chunk a spook a country mile, and walk the dog better than Ceaser Milan.
> I think a comparable pre built rod from Cajun would be in the Alted series, but I’d have to refer to their site to be certain.


Thanks guys. If I knew a local rod builder personally, I would probably that route. I'm looking at picking up an old stock St Croix Tournament Inshore since they can be found for Avid Inshore prices.


----------

